# A sad ending to my baby!!!



## NX_gUrL (Dec 17, 2003)

This car was everything to me! All the money i had i put into it only for me to get into a wreck yesterday. Hopefully these pictures actually work!!
Pinky


----------



## slts13 (Dec 16, 2004)

pictures dont work or links dont work.


----------



## esco2k2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Ouch that really sux and I hope you are ok. Hey I have seen your car around too (when it wasn't wrecked), I live in Brentwood...LOL


----------



## Pumped (Oct 12, 2004)

that sucks, sorry to hear about it, at least your ok


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

slts13 said:


> pictures dont work or links dont work.


Seem to work now.


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

sorry to hear. was it ur fault? just keep your head up and look for another nissan  it'll work out, you'll see.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

sorry about ur car....but are u OK?


----------



## bdot (Jan 7, 2005)

i understand how you feel about losing something you enjoy working on, but it can be replaced you can't be. i hope you're ok and recovering as fast as possible. :cheers:


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

I hope your injuries aren't too severe, I wish you a speedy recovery. What happened? It looks pretty bad, but maybe not a total loss...?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

looks like it could be repairable...maybe

but anyhow, at least you're okay...like the others said

seems like it was a nice car


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

that blows.......part it out. was it a standard tranny? you know how many people are looking for a sr20 with standard? and your wheels look to be ok.......you could come out not to bad if you take the time. :thumbup: best of luck.
:jawdrop: edit: good god! forget the wheels! the rim split off of the spoke holy hell! what happend!?!?!?!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

damn...cool color for a girl too


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

IS THAT A TREE UNDER THE CAR?!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> IS THAT A TREE UNDER THE CAR?!


holy crap! i didn't even notice that! what did you do? it looks like for some reason you swerved, then jumped, a curb, then hit some type of shrubbery.....is that close?


----------



## NX_gUrL (Dec 17, 2003)

*How it happened!*

I had just put gas it it so i could go to the mall and some ass pulled out in front of me. I swerved out of the way but i ended up hitting a cement based light poll and all the plants around it. I am doing okay its so nice of you to be concerned, but i wont be seen in public anytime soon. My insurance guy told me it wasnt worth repairing cause of the cost so im now looking for a new nissan to work on!!!


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

NX_gUrL said:


> I had just put gas it it so i could go to the mall and some ass pulled out in front of me. I swerved out of the way but i ended up hitting a cement based light poll and all the plants around it. I am doing okay its so nice of you to be concerned, but i wont be seen in public anytime soon. My insurance guy told me it wasnt worth repairing cause of the cost so im now looking for a new nissan to work on!!!


Thats a easy fix, take some pictures of under the hood


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Damage doesn't seem that extreme. Meaning a car that old doesn't take much to total. What needs to be done exactly?

Seth


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

sethwas said:


> Damage doesn't seem that extreme. Meaning a car that old doesn't take much to total. What needs to be done exactly?
> 
> Seth


From what it looks like she is gonna have to have the radiator support replaced, fender and if it was a good hit she might of kinked the body were it was made to kink. Post pictures of under the hood. I fixed many of crashed cars :thumbup:


----------



## NX_gUrL (Dec 17, 2003)

Once i take a trip to the body shop where my car is being held ill take pics of under the hood and post them for you!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm looking closer and it may be easier to buy replacement parts as opposed to trying to fix what's there. Even so it won't drive the same again.
Best bet is to cut your losses especially if there is more labor than parts involved.
Then again it's an opportunity to put in special parts since it is broke and time to fix it.

Seth


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

I can get the parts you need for cheap


----------



## NX_gUrL (Dec 17, 2003)

Well i got my quote for the body damage and it came to $3400. Im scared to find out how much its going to be for everything else, so i think i need to move on and get another nissan.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Wow that looks bad.Good thing you're okay..but be cautious..some of accident symtoms come out only after a few days or even a week


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Nooooooooooooooo. I feel your pain. At least you know who hit you. Could be like the fuck that hit me and didnt even leave a note. 
I cant believe how good the nx looks Pink?


----------



## LADY200 (Jun 28, 2003)

OMG..... That sucks, im sorry!


----------

